# Can't copy VCD dat files



## berted

I've bought quite a few VCDs and want to copy certain dat files for backup purpose but I can't do so. The tracks were detected by Windows Media Player but when I do a check on My Computer and accessing the CD-ROM I can't find the files or the directory that contains the files. I believe the files are somehow hidden from normal computer access. I check out some old VCDs and I can access it without problem. On the newer VCDs that I bought I can't even find the MPEGAV directory where the dat files usually resides. Anyone can help me out on how to extract the files. I know there is some utilities out there that does the job but I don't know which one.

Thanks


----------



## smajer

Hello,

You can try VCDGear, http://www.laghman.net/multimedia/vcd/vcd_rip.asp
You should have no problems with this.
Good luck


----------



## berted

smajer said:


> Hello,
> 
> You can try VCDGear, http://www.laghman.net/multimedia/vcd/vcd_rip.asp
> You should have no problems with this.
> Good luck



Thanks but it does not work. I took the VCD to another computer and it shows nothing but when I check the properties about 500MB of the disc is being used. Somehow the files are hidden by certain programs and thus could not be accessed. So any way out of this problem?

Thanks


----------

